# GDemu - Compatible SD cards list?



## actualkoifish (Nov 6, 2017)

I'm looking for compatible SD cards with GDemu. Of the many random cards I've tried, the only one that I've gotten to work is a 2GB PNY SD card. That's okay, but I'm hoping for a larger card to work. I have a 32GB Sandisk Ultra micro SD with adapter, which I've taken from an old 3DS and formatted to FAT32. I've loaded it with the same files that I put on the 2GB card, but the GDemu doesn't ever detect the disk images.

Is there a list somewhere of compatible cards, or is there possibly a troubleshooting that can be done for GDemu?


----------



## gnmmarechal (Nov 8, 2017)

I've no experience with gdemu but is that because it doesn't support SDHC/SDXC cards? Try other non-SDHC/SDXC cards to see if they work.


----------



## actualkoifish (Nov 10, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> I've no experience with gdemu but is that because it doesn't support SDHC/SDXC cards? Try other non-SDHC/SDXC cards to see if they work.



I don't believe that should be the issue. The site reports support for SDHC cards up to 32GB, and should also accept 64/128GB SDXC if you format in FAT or FAT32. I've seen some videos of people running off of Sandisk Micro SDHC similar to mine, so I don't know why theirs would work and mine wouldn't, given mine is also formatted in FAT32.


----------



## fille (Nov 10, 2017)

https://www.alternate.be/Kingston/S...GB-Geheugenkaart/html/product/1170012?lk=6376

i use this with my gdemu.


----------



## actualkoifish (Nov 10, 2017)

fille said:


> https://www.alternate.be/Kingston/S...GB-Geheugenkaart/html/product/1170012?lk=6376
> 
> i use this with my gdemu.



Wow! You must be able to fit the entire DC library on that thing.

Out of curiosity, do you use GDI images with yours or do you use CDI rips? I believe CDI are edited to fit on a CDR and thus have potential issues, like cut off or distorted audio. Is that an accurate assessment?


----------



## gnmmarechal (Nov 10, 2017)

chrisd said:


> I don't believe that should be the issue. The site reports support for SDHC cards up to 32GB, and should also accept 64/128GB SDXC if you format in FAT or FAT32. I've seen some videos of people running off of Sandisk Micro SDHC similar to mine, so I don't know why theirs would work and mine wouldn't, given mine is also formatted in FAT32.


Hmm, I see.


----------



## fille (Nov 10, 2017)

i use full gdi games,and cdi are games where music is encoded in a lower bitrate,cutscene video's are downsized ect...,those groups back in the day known what they did.
i use full gdi because i want that,you still can use cdi or ccd(clone cd) images.
buy sdcards from a well known brand like kingston-sandisk-samsung,believe transcend is sometimes a problem.


----------



## actualkoifish (Nov 10, 2017)

fille said:


> i use full gdi games,and cdi are games where music is encoded in a lower bitrate,cutscene video's are downsized ect...,those groups back in the day known what they did.
> i use full gdi because i want that,you still can use cdi or ccd(clone cd) images.
> buy sdcards from a well known brand like kingston-sandisk-samsung,believe transcend is sometimes a problem.




That's what I thought (regarding GDI).

Strange but the only card I have working is a PNY 2GB SD. 

I might have to just try more cards, maybe reformat my sandisk, at worst reach out to the creator.


----------

